# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  موقع : ( الوزان ) لوزن الأبيات الشعرية .

## سالم العماري

موقع : الوزَّان خاص ببيان لوزن الأبيات الشعرية :
http://www.wzzan.com/
طريقة الاستخدام :
1- كتابة البيت في المكان المخصص .
2- تشكيل البيت ( في حال عدم تشكيله ) من خلال خانة : مساعدة التشكيل .
3-ثم الضغط على خانة : بحر البيت , فيظهر في الأسفل وزنه .
4- ومن أراد معرفة تفصيل وزن البيت , يذهب لخانة : تفاصيل التحليل .

----------


## الاء هبة الله

مشكور اخي  علي هذا الموقع جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سعيد يوسف

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل 

قد وضعت هذا البيت من قول أبي تمام :

حَمَتْهُ فاحْتَمى طَعْمَ الهَجُودِ ****** غَداةَ رَمَتْهُ بالطَّرْفِ الْصَّيودِ

وجاءت النتيجة : 
لم يتم إيجاد البحر
فضلاً قم بالتأكد من تشكيل البيت جيداً (سكون - تنوين - شدة) وأعد المحاولة
إذا لم تظهر النتيجة فقم بمراسلتنا

----------


## عبق الياسمين

بارك الله فيك .

----------

